# Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose



## Dominik.L (25. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir das oben genannte Gerät bestellt um es auf einem Mietboot das ich oft leihe zu nutzen. Das boot hat eine 12V Steckdose an der ich das Gerät anschließen möchte. 
Da ich zwar ein begabter Bastler bin aber es bei bei Elektronik aufhört wollte ich fragen was ich beachten muss? Einfach 12V Stecker kaufen und anschließen oder muss da noch eine Sicherung dazwischen, oder die Volt Ampere Watt anpassen? wie gesagt, ich hab keine Ahnung.

Danke!


----------



## zokker (25. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Stecker kaufen anschließen. Plus (rot) an den mittel- und minus (schwarz) an den außenkontakt. Sicherung brauchst du nicht, die steckdose müsste abgesichert sein.


----------



## Dominik.L (25. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

ok perfekt! vielen dank!


----------



## TheSpecialK (26. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Da würde ich mich aber nicht drauf verlassen. Wenn eine Sicherung eingebaut ist, dann evtl. viel zu groß. Lowrance liefert, so war es bei meinem ELITE5, eine "fliegende" Sicherung  mit 3A mit.
An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen 12V Stecker mit integrierter Sicherung besorgen. Da bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Die gibt es sogar mit Dichtlippe ( Spritzwasserschutz ). 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheSpecialK (26. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Ich meine so einen Stecker: amazon
Dann nur noch die Sicherung tauschen.


----------



## zokker (26. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Nun mach den te mal nicht verrückt. Kann man machen, muß man aber nicht. Zuhause sichert man ja auch nicht jedes steckergerät zb tischlampen usw extra ab. Dem echo ist es egal wie hoch es abgesichert ist.


----------



## TheSpecialK (26. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Naja, bei einer Lampe, bei der es völlig egal ist wie herum sie angeschlossen wird, welche nicht dem feuchten Nass ausgesetzt ist und die mich nur wenige Euro kostet, da mache ich mir natürlich weniger Sorgen. Aber bei einem Echolot für einige hundert Euro würde ich den Anschluss, alleine schon aus Garantiegründen, gemäß den Herstellerangaben durch führen.


----------



## zokker (26. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Die absicherung (hier 3A) richtet sich nicht nach dem verbraucher (echo) sonder nach der stärke des verwendeten anschlußkabels. Im fehlerfall (kurzschluss) soll es ein überhitzen (des kabels) verhindern. Die sicherung bietet keinen schutz  für das echo, durch feuchtigkeit, verpolung oder sonstige fehler. Hierzu sind, wenn überhaupt, sicherungen im gerät verbaut. Da das anschlußkabel aber nicht fest verlegt wird sonder mit einem stecker versehen wird ist es unwahrscheinlich das es überhitzt und einen brand auslösen kann. 
Im garntiefall kann man höchstens überspannung oder verpolung feststellen aber keinen zu hohen strom, den bestimmt das echo selbst.


----------



## TheSpecialK (26. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Gute Argumentation, aber Jein. Die Absicherung richtet sich sicherlich auch nach der maximalen Leistungsaufnahme des Echolotes. Sollte diese nun aus irgendwelchen Gründen zu hoch sein, ist das Gerät geschützt. Die Anschlussleitung des ELITE5 hat 0,75^2mm und wäre somit ( je nach Verlegeart) durchaus bis 12A belastbar.
Nehmen wir den unwahrscheinlichen, aber möglichen, Zufall an, dass das Powerkabel angeschlossen ist, der Transsucer aber noch nicht und man brückt (wie auch immer) die Anschlüsse in der Transducer Buchse, wäre eine Ordnungsgemäße Absicherung nicht von Nachteil. Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher was passiert, wenn ausversehen die nicht isolierten NMEA Leitungen gegen Masse kurzgeschlossen werden. 
Meine Frau hat es mal fertiggebracht und einen HDMI Stecker auf die schmale Pfostenreihe einer RS232 Buchse zu stecken. Erstaunlicherweise passt das ausgesprochen gut. Nur die Elektronik des Plasmafernsehers fand das nicht so toll.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn. Ich würde einfach kein Risiko eingehen wollen und meine Frau darf mein Echolot sowieso nicht bedienen [emoji16]


----------



## zokker (27. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*



TheSpecialK schrieb:


> aber Jein -  sicherlich auch - aus irgendwelchen Gründen - ( je nach Verlegeart) - unwahrscheinlichen - Zufall - (wie auch immer) - bin mir auch nicht sicher - wenn ausversehen [emoji16]



In deinem speziellen fall würde ich mehrere sicherungen verbauen.


----------



## hajo_s (27. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Ich sehe immer alle Echos nur mit Krokodilklemmen am Akku hängen. Da ist doch auch keine extra Sicherung dran, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Im übrigen will ich mein Echo genauso anschließen wie der TE. In meinem Stecker ist eine Sicherung drin, ob die von der Stärke her passt, ist allerdings fraglich. Gefühlt sicher zu stark.


----------



## TheSpecialK (27. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Hab ich auch schon häufiger gesehen, aber meistens dann mit der fliegenden Sicherung die dabei ist.


----------



## Dominik.L (27. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

ohje, einen tag nicht ins anglerboard geschaut und schon so viel verpasst. also das problem ist das auf dem boot eine kleine 12v steckdose ist (da gibts 2 größen, ist mir auch erst da aufgefallen) und den kleinen stecker finde ich nicht mit sicherung. 
des weiteren habe ich keine ahnung wie und mit was ich die sicherung austauschen soll. sind das diese kleinen glasampullen? und was wäre da die richtige?


----------



## zokker (27. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Die stecker nennen sich "12V normstecker". Es gibt auch kombistecker (zigaretten- und normstecker kombiniert), die sind aber sehr wacklig und taugen nichts. 
Kauf dir einen normstecker und fummel nicht so viel an den sicherungen rum. Das passt schon.


----------



## zokker (27. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Nur noch mal um dich zu beruhigen. Du schreibst du benutzt ein mietboot. Also kannst du davon ausgehen das die e-anlage io ist. Mietboote müssen turnusmäßig abgenommen werden. 
Wenn du in ein neues haus oder eine mietwohnung ziehst und deine ganzen hai end geräte  anschließt wechselst du doch auch nicht die sicherungen in der verteilung.


----------



## TheSpecialK (27. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Ich bin immer noch für eine passende Absicherung, intakte Bordelektronik hin oder her. 

Bei dem Anschluss kann man ja auch mit Adaptern arbeiten. Z.B. 12V KFZ Stecker (mit Sicherung) feste und mit ordentlicher Zugentlastung verkabeln. Wenn es dann kein Universal-Norm/ISO 4165 Stecker sein soll, da diese in der Tat etwas wackeliger sind, gibt es ja Adapter Leitungen die von Norm auf ISO 4165 adaptieren ( oder umgekehrt). Bei dieser Lösung kann das Echolot jederzeit an jede Bordsteckdose angeschlossen werden und ist immer Ordnungsgemäß abgesichert. Es gibt sogar Batterieklemmen auf KFZ Normbuchsen Adapter mit denen dann direkt eine Batterie angezapft werden kann.


----------



## zokker (27. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Jo, kann man zur beruhigung machen. Ist gut für's BIP.


----------



## Dominik.L (30. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

jetzt muss ich schon noch mal blöd fragen: bei dem echolot ist eine sicherung dabei, die zwischen batterie/stecker und stromkabel gelötet werden soll. wenn ich die verbaue hat sich die frage dann erledigt?


----------



## TheSpecialK (30. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

[emoji106]


----------



## zokker (30. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich schon noch mal blöd fragen: bei dem echolot ist eine sicherung dabei, die zwischen batterie/stecker und stromkabel gelötet werden soll. wenn ich die verbaue hat sich die frage dann erledigt?



Mach was Du willst. Wenn Du den Rat vom Fachmann nicht annimmst mußt Du halt den Hobbyelektrikern glauben.


----------



## TheSpecialK (30. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Oha,.... tztztztztztz


----------



## Dominik.L (30. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

hey zokker, ich bin dir für deinen rat sehr dankbar und hätte diesen auch angenommen wenn ich das echolot nur auf diesem boot benutzen würde. aber man möchte ja mit einem portablem system auch flexibel bleiben und evtl wo anderst benutzen. und wenn schon eine sicherung im lieferumfang ist, wieso nicht einbauen? 
Vielen Dank auch den anderen!


----------



## Angelbube (31. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*



Dominik.L schrieb:


> ...und wenn schon eine sicherung im lieferumfang ist, wieso nicht einbauen?


 
..........richtig, aber dennoch nicht notwendig, da hat Zokker schon recht. Gruß Hardy


----------



## trollmänchen (31. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Hallo Dominik.L

 Was zokker da schreibt kann und sollte man so nicht stehen lassen schon die Ansage mach was du willst - wenn du den Rat eines Fachmannes nicht annehmen willst hört sich für mich so an wie jetzt spiel ich nicht mehr mit euch. Auch das Dominik.L sich schon dafür entschuldigt weil er es so mit der Absicherung machen möchte. Jetzt mal Spaß bei Seite und Butter bei die Fische - Jede Bordsteckdose kann Individuell abgesichert sein. Beispiel für Suchscheinwerfer mit hoher Wattzahl der Birnen oder auch für einen Kaffee/Wasserkocher, bei mir läuft auf eine dieser Steckdosen ein Downrigger mit einer 20 Amp. Absicherung. Des weiteren haben sich die Hersteller von Elektronikgeräte im Hobbybereich schon etwas dabei Gedacht das hier die max. Ampere bei den Sicherungen schon mit angegeben bzw. diese beigelegt werden da wie zokker als Fachmann schon angemerkt hat das es der Otto Normalverbraucher nicht wissen kann/wird.  Des weiteren haben nicht alle Angelkollegen ein neues Gerät mit allen Notwendigen Absicherungen und können im Schadensfall dieses reklamieren. Wenn alles so einfach wäre würde auch jegliche Art von Versicherungsschutz nicht Notwendig sein. Als Fazit von meiner Seite werde und würde ich zu jeder Zeit diesen Schutz mit einer zusätzlichen Sicherung in Anspruch nehmen, da falls es zu einem Problem wegen Verpolung/Kurzschluss kommen sollte ohne das ich die Sicherung mit der geringen Ampere Zahl verbaut habe ich noch keine Person gesehen habe die freiwillig hier ruft und mir den Schaden ersetzt. 

 Gruß Trollmänchen


----------



## zokker (31. August 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*



trollmänchen schrieb:


> bei mir läuft auf eine dieser Steckdosen ein Downrigger mit einer 20 Amp. Absicherung.
> 
> Oh oh, 12V Normsteckdosen dürfen max 16A abgesicht werden.
> Des weiteren haben sich die Hersteller von Elektronikgeräte im Hobbybereich schon etwas dabei Gedacht das hier die max. Ampere bei den Sicherungen schon mit angegeben bzw. diese beigelegt werden da wie zokker als Fachmann schon angemerkt hat das es der Otto Normalverbraucher nicht wissen kann/wird. Ich nehme mal an, die Sicherung soll beim direkten Anschluß an eine Batterie verbaut werden.  Des weiteren haben nicht alle Angelkollegen ein neues Gerät mit allen Notwendigen Absicherungen und können im Schadensfall dieses reklamieren. Wenn alles so einfach wäre würde auch jegliche Art von Versicherungsschutz nicht Notwendig sein. Die 3A Sicherung schützt das Echo in keinster Weise. Das geht mit oder ohne Sicherung defekt oder auch nicht.
> ...



Mein Echo, 3 Jahre alt (damals 1000 Euro) ist fest verbaut und mit 5A abgesichert. Hätte auch kein Problem mit 15A, wenn das Anschlußkabel stärker wäre. 
Versicherung hab ich nur gegen Diebstahl. Versicherungen die mich vor, gegen Defekte schützen kenne ich nicht.

Gruß zokker


----------



## trollmänchen (2. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

hallo Dominik.L
 erst mal schöne Grüße aus SE

 1) Hallo zokker zur 12 Volt Steckdose wie kannst du aus der Ferne Beurteilen was bei mir am Boot verbaut oder Standart ist? Siehe mal hier -

http://www.etrailer.com/Electronics/Roadmaster/RM-9332.html

http://lionaust.com.au/12_VOLT_ACCESSORIES.html

http://www.ebay.de/itm/KFZ-Steckdose-fuer-Festeinbau-Rot-fuer-LKW-PKW-12V-24V-max-20A-Bordsteckdose-D50-/330806762161

http://www.reimo.com/de/81139-powersteckdose_20a_12_24v/
 2) Ich bin schon der Meinung das ich wenn etwas Verbaut wird  mir die Nötigen Informationen bei der Fachlich erscheinenden Person einhole oder dieses versuche so gut wie möglich zu prüfen und hierbei auch die beigelegten Datenblätter mit Berücksichtige.
 3) Oftmals gibt es auch Sachen wo man sagt schön zu haben  = nice to have - dieses muß nicht sein erleichtert aber bzw. ist für das gute Gewissen wie eine Versicherung Beispiel Private Haftpflicht usw. wenn es sie dann auch geben würde wenn möglich auch für Dummheit, weil jede Kette ist nur so Stark wie das schwächste Glied was oftmals auch so gewollt ist wie eine Sollbruchstelle.
 4) So ein Forum wie das Anglerboard ist eine sehr gute Sache und man muß nicht gleich bei jeder Frage wenn der gegenüber etwas nicht Verstanden haben sollte sofort die Notbremse ziehen wollen, weil es unbequem erscheint hier sollte man dann die Sache noch besser  auch für einen Laien Verständlich erklären, da ansonsten überhaupt keine Fragen gestellt oder Antworten gegeben werden da viele Angst haben sich so zu outen als wenn sie von allem keine Ahnung haben. Es gibt jedoch keine Dummen Fragen bzw. Antworten sondern ist es oftmals Unwissenheit bei denen man weiterhelfen sollte.

 Ganz im Sinne von Oscar Wilde

 „Wer nicht auf seine Weise denkt, denkt überhaupt nicht.“

 Gruß Trollmänchen


----------



## zokker (2. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*



trollmänchen schrieb:


> hallo Dominik.L
> erst mal schöne Grüße aus SE
> 
> 1) Hallo zokker zur 12 Volt Steckdose wie kannst du aus der Ferne Beurteilen was bei mir am Boot verbaut oder Standart ist? Siehe mal hier -
> ...



Gruß aus hamburg, zokker


----------



## hausi24 (3. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

mess doch einfach die spannung, aber das echo kann tolleranzen ab. auch wenn es ezwas mehr währe macht das nichts. habe echos schon mit 1-2 volt mehr betrieben ohne probleme


----------



## trollmänchen (9. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

Hallo Dominik.L

Da wir am Sonntag starken Wind hatten komme ich mal wieder dazu im Internet zu schauen hier auch im Anglerboard.

Hat es bei dir geklappt mit dem anschließen von deinem Echolot und läuft es so wie du es dir vorgestellt hast - wäre schön etwas von deiner ersten Ausfahrt zu hören.


So jetzt zu deinen Vermutungen zoKKer? 

 



Ich habe nur geschrieben das eine meiner Bordsteckdosen = gemeint war hier die Bauart für Zigarettenanzünder mit 20 Ampere abgesichert ist (eine = Einzahl - meiner = mehr als eine = mindestens zwei = Mehrzahl) ich habe keinerlei Angaben über die Anzahl der Bordsteckdosen Bauart Zigarettenanzünder  auf meinem Boot gemacht. 

Da es dir aber wohl am Herzen liegt wie ich meine Geräte angeschlossen hab. 

Hier einige Bilder und es sei dir Versichert das alles mit der Nötigen Sorgfalt verlegt und abgesichert ist. Alle Geräte auf meinem Boot werden mit Stecker angeschlossen die Ausnahme hiervon ist das Gerät im Bug und die anderen Downrigger die direkt auf die Batterie gehen natürlich mit den entsprechenden Absicherungen.
Des weiteren habe ich um die Geräte mit der neuesten Software-Update versehen zu können, und falls mich am Abend mal die Langeweile erfasst und ich die Daten auf den Geräten nochmals anschauen möchte, ein Gehäuse mit den Steckdosen inklusive der Notwendigen Absicherung angefertigt. Hierbei wird wie auch auf dem Boot mit dem Lowrance Netzwerk Switch NEP 2 gearbeitet damit alle Daten auf den Geräten identisch sind. 

Gruß Trollmänchen

PS.
 Weil Mama sagt immer es gibt  ja nichts was schlimmer sei - als  wenn eine Person zu viel Freizeit hat und sich während dieser Zeit etwas zusammen Simuliert.


----------



## mlkzander (9. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

da is ja der zokker wieder...........

schön zu sehen, dass es hier auch nicht anders abgeht mit dem ichhabsnichtnötigzutrommelnossi (seine eigenen worte) 

 wie war das noch mit dem erklärbär ?

ps: zokker hat nicht zu viel freizeit, er ist fischen und was macht ihr gerade?


----------



## Dominik.L (10. September 2014)

*AW: Lowrance Elite 4 HDI an 12v Steckdose*

@trollmänchen 
leider komme ich nicht all zu oft auf das boot da es 100km von meinem wohnort entfernt ist. daher fällt auch vorher messen aus, denn wenn ich mal da hin komme, würde ich es gerne gleich nutzen. ich werde mich auf jeden fall die tage mit dem bootsverleih in kontakt setzen und da einfach fragen und dann etsprechend zusammenbauen.

was die restliche diskussion an geht bin ich raus, trotzdem danke!


----------

